# Two New Boulez Boxes Coming in February



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Complete 20th Century Recordings on DG 44 discs
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4794261










Complete Erato Recordings 14 discs
http://www.grooves-inc.com/pierre-b...cordings-erato-cd-album-pZZa1-1899387389.html


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the shares, starthrower!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And don't forget the complete Columbia box set for Boulez's conducting as well


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Erato box is the only one I could consider purchasing. I would be duplicating too many titles with the other boxes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

starthrower said:


> The Erato box is the only one I could consider purchasing. I would be duplicating too many titles with the other boxes.


The Erato box also has the coolest looking cover to me too.


----------

